# No Hot Water



## amanda lou (Jul 23, 2005)

Ok,
granted I am no mechanical guru, but we de-winterized and left for a trip to good ol' Logan Landing Campground. Got there and everything was going great until DW goes to wash some dishes, and guess what?? no hot water. 
the bypass was open, and the hot water tank was filled, as a matter of fact a very small dripping leak from the good old plastic plug was present, and when you turned on any hot water faucet, you got water, just cold water.
OK, what am I doing wrong here?


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Doesn't sound like you did anything wrong. Did you turn the water heater on electric or gas? If gas, you should hear the flames fire up when standing outside next to the heater. If electric, at least on ours, I can hear a faint, high-pitched tone when the water is heating on electric. If there is a problem the red light on your control panel should light up.

Randy


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

First,

Have you used the water heater before??? If not, check the main breaker panel, and you will most likely find the breaker for the WH open. Close the breaker and you should be ok.

Second,

How were you trying to heat the water, electric or gas?

If electric, this may sound obvious, but, were you plugged into shore power?

If gas, were the tanks on? Did you purge the air from the system?

Have you tired it using the opposite method that didn't work at first?

Tim


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If using gas was the DSI fault light on?

You may just need to reset the HWH control board by opening up the outside cover and disconnecting the to plugs on the control board and then putting them back on. This will cycle the control and frequently resolves HWH starting problems.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

On gas you'll also have to clean out the gas line as spider tend to clog that line over the winter. A simple pipe cleaner will do the job.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

amanda lou,

If you were using electricity to heat, make sure the breaker for the water heater (at the inverter panel) is on. It may have been turned off during winterizing to protect the element from burning out if turned on by accident without water in the tank.









I am embarrased to say how many times this one has got me!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

